# shooting yesterday



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

This is my new Walther SP22 M3. I think I got it pretty well sighted in now, just have to work on my skills. I was using plain-Jane Walmart bulk .22 ammo. This pistol is a lot of fun.










Had a few issues with the Colt yesterday. I'm not sure why, but I caught myself flinching a bit. I think it was because I was at an indoor range with an RSO watching me. I'm used to shooting at my Grandpa's farm with no one to bother me. It still went well and the misses weren't too horrible. I think I'm getting a handle on the ghost notch Novak sights.

Lots of fun.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice shootin


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ditto on the nice shootin'! Would definately work in a self-defense situation.


----------

